# HELP! ID the Illness!



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

My Red Zebra Cichlid has started to develop red at tyhe root of his fins, and now I am noticing red patches on his body. What is going on here??

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Most likely a bacterial infection.

Look into some meds. Don't do melafix and pimafix it won't help.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish was dead this morning


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> Fish was dead this morning


I didn't want to say it but that's exactly what I experienced. One day reddening shows next day or two fish is gone.

Sorry to hear about the loss. These bacterial infections are nasty.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I didn't want to say it but that's exactly what I experienced. One day reddening shows next day or two fish I gone.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the loss. These bacterial infections are nasty.


I completely forgot to, but thank you for your quick response yesterday!

You were right about a bacterial infection i believe. The net mentioned this could be ammonia poisoning, but after testing the ammonia, and it coming out at 0, bacteria was probably the cause.

This was the last cichlid in my tank. My cichlid era is unfortunately over for now. 
 I will probably clean it up a bit and start a community tank.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry about your loss Pacman. A bacteria like that is a lethal fast acting pathogen that might live without a host. Have you considered sterilyzing the entire tank, contents and filters (but tossing the media) or is there a need to go that far ? What would you use bleach or pp or just dose an anti-bacterial med after the fact then use a test fish like a feeder guppy to see if it's safe ?

What do you guys do for this ? Any advise so when he gets more fish there will be no worries ? Wish I could give you the answers but I can at least help raise the questions.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

IME which was not long ago I lost a female Geophagus after she spawned. 

I noticed she was a bit calm for her usual self. Put food in she didn't even look at it. I thought if I dose meds right away I'll get her back. Within 36 hrs of first noticing this she was dead. Red belly and blotches. I dosed the whole tank as a preventative if that even works. I figured better safe then sorry.
I also did water changes everyday of 60% 

It pretty much took over the weak female and wiped her out. 

Maybe your fish was old and weak?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Jackson said:


> IME which was not long ago I lost a female Geophagus after she spawned.
> 
> I noticed she was a bit calm for her usual self. Put food in she didn't even look at it. I thought if I dose meds right away I'll get her back. Within 36 hrs of first noticing this she was dead. Red belly and blotches. I dosed the whole tank as a preventative if that even works. I figured better safe then sorry.
> I also did water changes everyday of 60%
> ...


Sounds like an identical scenario. My fish was less lively, and I too noticed that it would not go after the food like it normally did. Then a few days later, the red and splotches came in. My fish was not that old as far as a cichlid's lifespan is concerned.

I have been doing larger water changes and already cleaned the filter as I am re-scaping the tank a little. I dont know how far of a cleanse I should do since I have a pleco in there and so far it seems to be unaffected by any bacteria. I was thinking of giving the tank another week before I put in a tester of a fish. we shall see how antsy i get to see fish that dont hide like my pleco lol


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would bleach the whole thing and shut it down, and start over with a known clean system...

W


----------

